# Ultegra 6500 components... how old? what do they compare to?



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I bought a used bike on CL with Ultegra 6500 components, what does that compare to nowadays?? 

Not sure how old Ultegra 6500 is... is that a Shimano 105 of todays standards??

Just want to know, the bike is a Giant TCR with aluminum frame... also trying to figure out how old the frame and the components are

Any info helps, thanks


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I think 6500 has been around 12-13 years and was used until 2004+/- when Ultegra went 10 speed. You can check www.bikepedia.com and likely figure out what year bike you have. They show picture so you can match up graphics and they list the color options.

Since 6500 is nine speed, there really is not a direct comparison vs today's groups. 105 is probably as close as it gets for quality and weight.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DirtySanchez said:


> Not sure how old Ultegra 6500 is... is that a Shimano 105 of todays standards??


No matter how old or new, 105 is and has always been a notch below Ultegra. A good example are the chainrings: Ultegra rings are forged, 105 rings are stamped. Of course, there's no performance ("speed") difference since so much of that depends on the motor.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

I've been using my 9spd Ultegra for the 9 years and it is great. Over 35k miles and it still shifts like new. I can't see a reason to upgrade just to get one more gear.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll say this. I have ST-6510 shifters and I prefer them over DA ST-7700 shifters (both 9sp). The Ultegra shifters have a light, snappy action that makes them a pleasure to use.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

The Ultegra 6510 shifters are really excellent and I like the shape a lot better than the 6600 10 speed shifters. The newest 6700 series are also excellent although they put you in a more forward position than the older shifters. Another thing I recently noticed is the 9 speed ultegra shifters are selling for a lot of money on ebay over $300 new and over $200 used in some cases.


----------

